# BPS Offshore Angler Power Stick Any Good?



## BigDawg73 (May 12, 2016)

Hey guys/gals, I'm new here. I'm not new to fishing, I grew up freshwater bass fishing with baitcasting rods/reels. But I haven't done much fishing the last 15 years. I'm looking to start a little fishing while on vacation at the beach. We started going to Cherry Grove beach 1 week a year and we go to Nags Head/Kitty Hawk 1 or 2 weekends a year.

Anyway, I want to get a decent starter all around rod for beach fishing. I will fish relatively close to where I stay (no driving an hour or more away). I am thinking of getting the Basspro Offshore Angler Power Stick 9 ft medium power spinning rod. I held/fondled them in the store and it feels as good as anything under $200 to me. It has a high frame/small guide setup, which is different most of the other rods I handled. I also really like the slim grip. Is this a good rod choice? I don't see much written about them and there is only 1 review on the BPS website.


----------



## Benji (Nov 19, 2014)

The bottom guide is a low rider guide and works best with braid if used as a spinning rod. However rods with low rider concepts are considered to be able to be used as a casting rod also. Think i seen they're 20% of this weekend in a piece of junk mail.


----------



## BigDawg73 (May 12, 2016)

Huh, interesting. Maybe that is why they only have "spinning" models in that series. 

Has anybody here ever used one of these?


----------



## Clifferent (Mar 15, 2014)

I bought 2 last spring that were supposedly "factory reconditioned" for 60 bucks each. Got 9 and 11 footers. I inspected them good before purchase. Hadn't seen much action til last month. Caught lots of fish on both at Cape San Blas and they cast pretty good. Realized when I got home that tip-top on 11 footer had cracked. Line was frayed bad so I replaced tip. I was almost spooled by a 4 foot blacktip at dusk the last day I fished. Not sure if tip was damaged when I got it or if I did it hauling it around. Overall I'm satisfied with them. Go for it. Pretty good for the price.


----------



## BigDawg73 (May 12, 2016)

I ended up picking up the 9 ft rod and using it for a week in Cherry Grove beach. I put a 4000 size reel on it with 300 yards of 15lb powerpro. The setup weighs 25 oz on my scale and it was easy to hold for any length of time. The rod with braid was very sensitive (could feel every time the sinker rolled it seemed) and handled the little whiting and croaker with ease. I'm happy with the rod and think it was a good buy at the sale price.


----------



## bluefish1928 (Jun 9, 2007)

Either way, save your receipt and if you break it within a year you can return and get a new one!


----------



## MadDawgJ (Apr 16, 2016)

The two people I know that have them love them and recommend them and they fish hard and regularly with them. I expect you will be happy with it. Keep us informed on how you like, they are on my short list for when I need/can afford another surf rod.


----------

